# Is 27 too later to go back to school and change career?



## DemonAbyss10

turning 25 next month and finally going to college 7 years late (graduated HS in 2006).

I have had qualms about it, hell, still nervous as shit mostly about wether I can pass my classes with a GPA higher than what my sister got (or to at least match her).

I do feel I got onto it late, mostly due to feeling I wasted 7 years of my life already and feeling so far behind everyone else.

Majoring in Electrical Engineering Technology. Online really isn't much of an option, lots of lab courses. Plus, I am one of the few who learn better in a classroom setting.


----------



## Hurricane Matthew

It's definitely not too late to go back to college. I started college as a teenager and I felt like a child compared to everyone since a majority of my classmates were in their 30s. Some were 40+ and there were even some that I'm sure were older than my parents. If anything, you're at the exact age that's ideal for going to college :V


----------



## Emerald Legend

Thanks everybody for your input, and those who are going through the same thing and posting here. 




FlightsOfFancy said:


> *tries to keep composed and not think about how old he's getting in relation to his fellow Gen Yers*
> 
> I think we have to consider a lot:
> *1) Previous debt:* is the projected starting salary of said career enough to afford any debt already incured and that of which you will incur?
> 
> *2) We're going to be older than those starting*
> Luckily, we aren't too old. We may get a few odd looks on one or two interviews, but I doubt if it's going to be an issue.
> 
> *2b) We're getting older, and more is expected of us.*
> 
> Are you sure you want to get another B.S.? An M.S. in counselling, LCSW, etc can lead to lucrative careers that don't stray as much from your base. As a psych major, my fear is that you will have to complete almost everything over because there's almost no overlap (mine was math; I'm going into comp sci too).
> 
> Do you not like psych? It isn't a dead-end like a Philosophy degree; it is usable, just not at the B.S. level.
> 
> 
> *3) What other financial, social, and economic stressors are present now that weren't when you started?*
> 
> I'm temporarily disabled for the issues that largely caused me not to have my M.S. by now, so I am sustaining until I am able to break into the workforce again. Also, I've only been unemployed for 6 months now, so I've had some $ saved up.
> 
> Can you afford the hours of a full time student now?
> 
> *4) Fuck it we're gettin older.*
> 
> I think we have to just get over it. The way our gen grew up was thinking that things happen according to plan. HS-->College-->Career-->Kids-->American Dream
> 
> I have met so many people our age that don't even have many struggles and are in the same or less or a place by society's standards. At the end of the day, when we consider the average life expectancy, this is such a small part of our lives that it's going to be rendered even more inconsequential than the SATs (I bet you don't even think about those any more, for example)


1. Salary for expected job is somewhere between 45-55k/ year. Not stellar, but more than enough to live on. My personal debt is about 29k. With new program the new total will be 45k..with more than 15-20 years to pay off. I think It will be worth it.

2.I really hope so. 
-It isn't a science degree, it's BA. I like psychology, but not enough to go further into it. 

3. Finance will not be a big issue unless a) I don't get further loans and b) I don't get a part-time job to cover the loans. The tuition is about 15k for the whole program, and I have my needs taken care of if I work part time. 



redlovesblood said:


> Psychology is only useless and futile if you're not intrigued and or interested in it.............. anyway no you're not too young! I have met 27 year old's and even 50 year old's in my community college. As for hiring goes, might want to do some research on the area's in your country? that seems most useful! Because you can also research the particular area in most demand for your new career.


I was intrigued by psychology but never thought I would actually pay up and get the degree. I have switched my programs at least three times before settling on Psychology. Psychology was my exit strategy because I had taken significant psych courses. I just didn't want to spend any more time because time was running out in University. It was either graduate with a degree or not getting years of university courses recognized. The result was a BA..not even honors, but a General, a low GPA due to taking courses from almost every department at university. 

I have done so. I know the career I want to move to might be useless in big cities due to competition, so I am willing to go to Northwest Territories if I have to. 



Yobi said:


> I just got my first F grade AND just found out that it can't be wiped off my transcript EVER. I can submit a -let me have my gpa back again thing- though.
> 
> -.- I'm so disappointed with myself.


What major is this in? Unless you were premed, nobody really cares about an F.



Snow Leopard said:


> Not at all, it is never too late.
> 
> As far as psych goes, someone probably should have pointed out to you that there are indeed no jobs unless you have an advanced degree in psychology (preferably PhD, even then it is a competitive field).


See my above posts. I have changed my programs numerous times before deciding to get out with a psych.I came in as a Criminology major, determined to go to law school (it's pretty linear at my University). Then I thought I should try being pre med and chased Biology for a while, when my marks weren't stellar switched to something like History, with a low GPA..thinking at least I could be a teacher..that dream lasted for couple of semester until I figured out the field is saturated and I don;t have the skills. By then courses were piled up high and I had significant courses at psych too..so the decision was either to get out without a degree, or stay for the remaining years, do the couple psych courses and get out. The only thing I acknowledge about my University life is my friends, I refuse to acknowledge my degree.


----------



## Yobi

The F was in Philosophy. I have been exploring majors. It wasn't a necessary class. I took it as an elective.


----------



## Agile

I feel too many people hold too much merit in building experience in one area or field. I'm a psych major myself, but never made it a profession, but the education was still useful and applied itself in various circumstances. Having a blend of different experiences is a positive and gives a unique perspective.

I didn't go back to college but I made some uturns in my career. The company I work for now I initially worked for free for 8 months so that I could gain experience in a particular field - so it definitely is a sacrifice but I'm happier now for it.


----------



## Emerald Legend

Agile said:


> I feel too many people hold too much merit in building experience in one area or field. I'm a psych major myself, but never made it a profession, but the education was still useful and applied itself in various circumstances. Having a blend of different experiences is a positive and gives a unique perspective.
> 
> I didn't go back to college but I made some uturns in my career. The company I work for now I initially worked for free for 8 months so that I could gain experience in a particular field - so it definitely is a sacrifice but I'm happier now for it.


Hmm..how did you support yourself for those months? I might be doing something similar if my plan doesn't work out.


----------



## angeleyes

No, it's not "too late". Dead is too late.


----------



## Yobi

-shudders- Dead people. Growing old is scary.


----------



## Agile

Emerald Legend said:


> Hmm..how did you support yourself for those months? I might be doing something similar if my plan doesn't work out.


I did come from a previous job, so I had savings for that rainy day. I also cut a lot of my spending, sold my car, scaled down my apartment. I even moved in with my parents for a few months, so I did get some help as well.


----------



## Emerald Legend

angeleyes said:


> No, it's not "too late". Dead is too late.


Is it late though? Late enough to change career by studying is what I meant.


----------



## Yobi

We should just turn this into a poll and be done with it.


----------



## FaitAccompli

You have to put yourself in an employer's shoes Ask yourself what you bring to them that they can't get from a younger kid for less? My advice would be to get a degree in something useful for several different fields.


----------



## angeleyes

Emerald Legend said:


> Is it late though? Late enough to change career by studying is what I meant.


My opinion is that it is not late (at 27). The previous posters have probably addressed this in a more articulate manner. At 27, you may just have an advantage; Life Experience.


----------



## Fievel

I've seen 60 year olds go back to school. I met one guy a few months back who went back to school at age 35. FWIW, I'm 29 and thinking of going back to school too.


----------



## Emerald Legend

FaitAccompli said:


> You have to put yourself in an employer's shoes Ask yourself what you bring to them that they can't get from a younger kid for less? My advice would be to get a degree in something useful for several different fields.



All I can answer is maturity. Being an old applicant doesn't look good, but what other alternative is there? Go for something else but what? Accounting comes to mind, but it's got to be a four year University degree for it to be worth anything.


----------



## Yobi

Someone put a big fat no and hope he disagrees. X D No. I don't think that you should go back to college. I think that you should forever stay with your mother and have her invade your privacy concerning your love life. I also think that you should continue to work at your dissatisfying job and let all your patients know what a bad choice you chose too. Maybe they will agree and stop showing at therapy and go fix their own lives. If they suicide, then good riddens enamor.


----------



## Emerald Legend

Yobi said:


> Someone put a big fat no and hope he disagrees. X D No. I don't think that you should go back to college. I think that you should forever stay with your mother and have her invade your privacy concerning your love life. I also think that you should continue to work at your dissatisfying job and let all your patients know what a bad choice you chose too. Maybe they will agree and stop showing at therapy and go fix their own lives. If they suicide, then good riddens enamor.


ouch.


----------



## Yobi

I was just joking and being sarcastic. >.> Please don't commit suicide peoples.


----------



## The Wanderering ______

I'm not going to bullshit, and say that you're never too old because the truth of the matter is that according to the "norm" it is odd for you to be going back to school at the age of 27, but honestly if you don't care about what everyone else thinks (and you shouldn't) then go ahead and go back to school.


----------



## Incline

No, you're not too old to go back to School. There're people of all ages in Universities & colleges. I've had 40 and 50 years olds in some of my classes. If costs and time aren't a problem for you and you're sure of what you want to do, go for it. If you can find a volunteer opportunity in the new field you're considering, you should look into that as well. Bonne chance!


----------

